# Credit check



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm returning to England next June, after many years in Spain, I've been told that I will struggle to find rented accommodation as I can't provide a credit check! has any1 else had this problem on returning, also can I get credit check from Spain banks??


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Go to Credit Check, Credit Score and Free Credit Report from Experian UK and register with them. There is a Spanish version as well (Experian España | Empresas de datos, de análisis y de Servicios de Marketing www.experian.es) They´re one of the largest credit agencies and will provide you with a very detailed analysis of your history/credit worthiness. You can also highlight any inconsistencies or resolved "issues". Obviously it will cost you a few shekels, but hey...

That would be my starting point.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have never heard of anyone being asked to prove their creditworthiness via a credit check from an agency like Experian but some landlords may require a Spanish bank guarantee.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When we went back to UK 20 odd years ago, we were asked to provide references, etc (credit checks weren't the norm then) when we wanted to rent a property. I just offered to pay six months in advance and no probs, and no references. Incidentally it was a fabulous flat on the top floor of an 11 floor building which, itself was on top of the cliffs with a fantastic view out to sea.


----------

